# How to work out your 1 Rep Max



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

Take number of reps x .033 Add 1 to that number. Take that number and multiply the weight you used for the number of reps. your 1 rep max should be within 5 pounds either side.

For example, if you do 440lb for 10 reps.

10 x .033 = 0.33 + 1 = 1.33 x 440 = 585.2 for 1 rep.

so your 1 Rep Max should be 585 lbs. It could be anywhere from 580lb to 590lb to work into kg divide by 2.2 = 265kg


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Or go to the gym and try lifting as heavy as you can for 1 rep:rolleyes:

Might be a bit more accurate

But its just an idea:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

i find mathematical theories never work in the real world, same as on a refinery, a chemistry student can tell you exact mixes for a column, but it never works

other than that, i suppose its cool to get a general idea


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

The reason i posted it up i wanted to work my strength to weight ratio, but working more towards bodybuilding not strength we go for more reps 8-12 so this was my squat on the weekend 200kg for 10reps. I think i'd have a job to walk back with 265kg on my back. what they suppose to be my one rep max.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

IMO very inaccurate, for me anyway.

I have great muscular endurance but when it comes to 1 rep max's they always fall short.

I could do 12-15 reps with 110kgs but can only max bench 150.

I can squat 190 for 7-8 but would do a 1 rep max of just 220 max

I can dead 200 for 8-10 but my max is only 245.

kind of blows the theory out of the window with the above. There are far too many variables for it even to be close. You are better off spending one day finding your max for each bodypart on a given lift IMO; far more accurate than using formulas.

J


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i find mathematical theories never work in the real world, same as on a refinery, a chemistry student can tell you exact mixes for a column, but it never works
> 
> other than that, i suppose its cool to get a general idea


used to work in the chemical industry davey.

students used to say the chemical blends were 98% efficient.

we used to send 40% down the drain getting it right lol :thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

me and steelicarus did a workout building up to our 1 rep maxes for deads, squats and shoulder presses, it was awesome.

some healthy competition both pushed us to our limits.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

supercell said:


> IMO very inaccurate, for me anyway.
> 
> I have great muscular endurance but when it comes to 1 rep max's they always fall short.
> 
> ...


Same here. I once did 18 reps on 120kg on the bench, bouncing reps must admit, freaky day, must have been the ephedrine. Put on 160kg after that and only managed a rep. According to the formula I should have done 200kg for that single, nowhere near it!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

This method can only provide an estimate of your potential 1 rep max. If you are not used to attempting singles for example you may fall short of the predicted number.

Using 10 reps is also the upper limit of the linear range that you can use for such calculations. A lower number with corresponding coefficient should yield a more accurate prediction. Some websites also quote different coefficients for different lifts and I expect the accuracy varies from person to person.

reps performed squat coefficient bench coefficient deadlift coefficient

1 1.000 1.000 1.000

2 1.0475 1.035 1.065

3 1.13 1.08 1.13

4 1.1575 1.115 1.147

5 1.2 1.15 1.164

6 1.242 1.18 1.181

7 1.284 1.22 1.198

8 1.326 1.255 1.22

9 1.368 1.29 1.232

10 1.41 1.325 1.24


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Absalutely impossible to say this.

A pler will have rubbish endurance compared to a bb due to the rep range regularly used being different.


----------

